# i have fry convicts



## convict master (Oct 7, 2005)

hey can anybody help me i did not know im gonna have babies it just came :fish:


----------



## convict master (Oct 7, 2005)

pls help me my fishes are having babies


----------



## Lydia (Feb 6, 2005)

What is the problem? That is somewhat normal for convicts; they are easy to breed. What do you need help with?


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

awwwww, convict fry! I love'em!


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

convict master for a name ay? I dont think a "master" would be asking for help tho. ;-)


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

What do you need help with? Convicts are pretty good parents and will do most of the work on their own. All you have to do is feed them, watch your water parameters sit back and watch. You can start off with baby brine shrimp or a fry food from your lfs.


----------

